# Does anything shoot like a 1911?



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey people,

Like many, I shoot the 1911 better than any other handgun. I'd get one, but before I spend over a G on the gun and have to spend more on 45 ammo, I'm wondering if there's something, maybe cheaper, maybe chambered in 9 and maybe even easier to clean?

I was looking at CZ 75b and a stainless steel Beretta.

Anyone have any experience with them or know of something I might be looking for?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

CZ 75 is a great, value priced handgun. I have a CZ 75 BD Police model... love it. Ergonomics like a 1911 and chambered in the affordable, but effective 9mm. Only issue I have is the unrefined trigger... but it does get better after a bit of use and can also be tuned up by a gunsmith. Crazy accurate once you get a feel for the trigger.

Beretta is another great choice, the 92 series is iconic and proven... although less like a 1911 than the CZ 75. A more refined trigger, better machining and better sights put this in a higher price range. The Beretta is much easier to break down than the CZ. Gonna come down to personal preference as far as which feels better in the hand and budget. Accuracy is on par with the CZ, both are the most accurate pistols I own... beating out my Sigs, Kahr, S&W and Ruger.


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

TAPnRACK said:


> CZ 75 is a great, value priced handgun. I have a CZ 75 BD Police model... love it. Ergonomics like a 1911 and chambered in the affordable, but effective 9mm. Only issue I have is the unrefined trigger... but it does get better after a bit of use and can also be tuned up by a gunsmith. Crazy accurate once you get a feel for the trigger.
> 
> Beretta is another great choice, the 92 series is iconic and proven... although less like a 1911 than the CZ 75. A more refined trigger, better machining and better sights put this in a higher price range. The Beretta is much easier to break down than the CZ. Gonna come down to personal preference as far as which feels better in the hand and budget. Accuracy is on par with the CZ, both are the most accurate pistols I own... beating out my Sigs, Kahr, S&W and Ruger.


Reason I thought CZ and Beretta stainless was the added weight of the steel would make for a more accurate shot. Does that make any sense at all?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I get what your saying.

Not more accurate as much as recoil reducing... which can increase accuracy. Both are heavy when compared to polymer handguns. Neither is a carry gun for me... I prefer something lighter for that.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Short answer: No, nothing shoots like a 1911. Nothing else has a trigger like a 1911. They are unique. That's why they're loved like no other. 

I would add that they're plenty of pretty damn good 1911s around for less than $1k. Since good ones are rarely worn out, keep your eye open for a used one. If you can't wait, the Ruger 1911 is the darling of the <$1k market right now but Springfield's and Remington also make surprisingly good ones in that price range. 

Ammo cost? Yes, .45 cost more than 9mm. But there is such a thing as the original Lee Loader. It's slow but it makes perfectly good ammo for less than buying new. They don't cost much either, maybe $25.+


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

Spike12 said:


> Short answer: No, nothing shoots like a 1911. Nothing else has a trigger like a 1911. They are unique. That's why they're loved like no other.
> 
> I would add that they're plenty of pretty damn good 1911s around for less than $1k. Since good ones are rarely worn out, keep your eye open for a used one. If you can't wait, the Ruger 1911 is the darling of the >$1k market right now but Springfield's and Remington also make surprisingly good ones in that price range.
> 
> Ammo cost? Yes, .45 cost more than 9mm. But there is such a thing as the original Lee Loader. It's slow but it makes perfectly good ammo for less than buying new. They don't cost much either, maybe $25.+


I was afraid of this answer, which I suspected was true.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

my cz 97 b is a great shooter. so is my sig p220 now that the sights are properly aligned(don't ask!)

as far as accuracy it is hard to beat a good 1911. That said my czs, my wc beretta brigadier and my sigs(p226 stainless elite, p225 and new p226 legion) give 1911s a run for their money.

I am a better .45 qcp shooter than a 9mm shooter(not by much) and I love the semi custom 1911s for real fun on the range. So I bring 1911s and one of the above non 1911s everytime+ a guets gun( glock, HK, walther,springfield xd....) JMHO of course


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The CZ 75B is a wonderful gun, especially when you install the 13-pound hammer spring to replace that horrendous 20-pound factory unit. But it is a DA pistol, not a SA like the 1911 so the trigger is not about to be the same.

I have an M&P 45 full size with the 4 inch barrel in which I have installed the Apex Tactical DCAEK, but kept the factory trigger spring instead of using the Apex spring that came with the kit. This gun's trigger is very close to the crisp release that you get with a good factory 1911. Not completely there but darned close (notice I said release).

As for 9mm, there are many guns out there that have really good triggers, or ones that can be made that way, for the 9mm to give you what you want. Take your time, go to some major gun shows and handle a bunch of them to see what feels the best in your hand. Then narrow your candidate list down to a few and go from there.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, I don't think I have shot a pistol with as nice a trigger action as a good Model 1911. 

When it comes to 9mm all-metal traditional double action pistols some of the best I have shot are the SIG P226 and 229 (especially with the short reset trigger) and the Beretta 92FS/M9 when shot in single action. The Beretta trigger action can be made pretty nice by polishing up the internals and installing a lighter mainspring (which I have done with mine) but I would have to say it is still pretty far from a good 1911 trigger. And in a self-defense scenario you still have to deal with the DA/SA transition. 

You might consider a Browning Hi-Power/GP 35 if you like single action only. The stock GP 35 trigger is not all that special but I shot a friend's that had been polished and stoned internally and had the magazine safety disconnect removed and it was pretty darn nice.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

1911 Springfield Range Officer in 9mm


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

The 1911 is a single-action auto. It only fires from a cocked hammer, so the trigger can be light & crisp (like a D.A. or S.A. revolver firing from a cocked hammer.) By design, a D.A. auto has some play in the trigger when fired from a cocked hammer, so you can't get that light, crisp trigger. You can reduce ammo costs a bit by going to a 1911 in 9mm. As for the gun's price, a 1911 has many parts that have to fit well to function reliably, so a quality one will be pricey.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

There is only one that comes close to the 1911 and that is the Colt Double Eagle which is no longer in production. Basically same grip angle but it is also .45 acp DA/Sa. so little bit of trigger creep


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> There is only one that comes close to the 1911 and that is the Colt Double Eagle which is no longer in production. Basically same grip angle but it is also .45 acp DA/Sa. so little bit of trigger creep


The A1 1911 in 9mm from Springfield Armory has a great trigger when tuned*. One question that begs to be answered is to what purpose do you plan to put a new handgun? Target only, defense only, or defense and target. Answering this should point you in a better direction.


----------



## buckhorn_cortez (Feb 16, 2014)

The Springfield XDm with a trigger kit and trigger work by Springer Precision or Powder River is really close. They get all of the take-up out of the trigger and the trigger pull is in the 4.25 lb - 4.5 lb range. It's really about as close to a 1911 feel in a polymer gun that I've experienced.

My wife shoots an XDm 5.25 worked on by Springer Precision and it is about 98% of a 1911 trigger. Because the 1911 pulls straight back there is a little better feel to the trigger at the break point. But the XDm is crisp, breaks very cleanly and is right at 4.25 lbs.

The HK VP9 has a very nice trigger as does the Walther PPQ - different than a 1911, but not heavy and after about 1K rounds, both smooth out and become even better. I shoot my VP9 as well as I do a 1911.

STI 2011's can be had in 9mm and they're every bit as good as a standard 1911.


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

It's not the trigger, I have an apex on my M&P. The trigger pull feels like that of a 1911, but it doesn't land shots like a 1911.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I say you have partially decided on the 1911 so go get what you like and take a look at Rock Island Armory also . I hear their guns are very nice and run well for well under a grand. I agree with buck horn on the HK VP9 it's a he'll of a gun and he'll of a trigger out of the box. You will probably own both calibers down the road and you only live once so get started!!


----------



## tbore123 (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a Kimber Aegis 1911 in 9mm with 4" barrel that shoots nice with a good light trigger pull, I also have a Taurus full size 1911 9mm that has a nice light trigger pull too, both are accurate pistols and fun to shoot. I also have a Kimber Custom 2 in stainless 45acp that is really accurate with a light trigger pull, purchased for $900.00 new. This is the nicest one to shoot.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

In a word.....No.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

One gun I will never buy is Kimber. I have seen many problems here with fellow shooters and their high dollar Kimber. Sorry kimber people but I have 2 friends right now with $1200 plus kimber 1911 and solo's that won't feed,won't eject, etc etc. Dissatisfaction very much for them and have sent guns back 2 and 3 times to be fixed and Kimber has told them both ""we don't build perfect guns"" Those are great words for somebody who spent over $1200 on a gun and you can't get more than 3 rounds through it ? I know a dealer here in town and his ccw. Is a kimber and pretty much is all he shoots. If it works for you that's great.. I will take my my Glock 21 to hell and back and that works for me!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This comes pretty darn close...










This one's a 9mm, but they come in .45 too.

But you might not save much.


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

shift1 said:


> I say you have partially decided on the 1911 so go get what you like and take a look at Rock Island Armory also . I hear their guns are very nice and run well for well under a grand. I agree with buck horn on the HK VP9 it's a he'll of a gun and he'll of a trigger out of the box. You will probably own both calibers down the road and you only live once so get started!!


I have the VP40 I've rented and shot the VP9. I went with the VP40 cause it was on sale and went with the sig P320 compact in 9. Both are good, better shooting than my M&P 9 and FNS, but they're heavier.

*I rented a 1911 and landed the first 5 shots in the bulleye. I shot the way I thought I would shoot before I actually shot for the first time. Just aim, pull and it hits right where the sights are aligned.* That's when I had that apex installed, but it made little to no difference.

So my only other guess is the recoil knocking the shot off it's mark. I mean so far, the heavier the gun, the more accurate. I least that's what I gathered. IDK


----------



## tbore123 (Feb 22, 2016)

both my Kimbers shoot good, with no issues, both have at least 1500 rounds sent down range, the 45 acp is very accurate, have not dealt with customer service though, have several friends that have them also, have not heard anything bad said about them from them. The Taurus has not had any problems either, not as many rounds through that pistol though. I own several semi-autos with DA/SA and not one of them have the trigger pull of the 1911, they are nice especially when they are 4 pounds or less.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

HK triggers are usually very good in single action and do resemble a 1911 kinda? I have had a few HK's over time and all have been deadly accurate weapons. The new P30sk I have now is no exception. This gun is amazing. I had a few other shooters at the range last Sunday wanting to know what it was and if they could fondle it? I had a small audience behind me after shooting 2 mags into 4 inch circle at 15 ft.


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

shift1 said:


> HK triggers are usually very good in single action and do resemble a 1911 kinda? I have had a few HK's over time and all have been deadly accurate weapons. The new P30sk I have now is no exception. This gun is amazing. I had a few other shooters at the range last Sunday wanting to know what it was and if they could fondle it? I had a small audience behind me after shooting 2 mags into 4 inch circle at 15 ft.


I was looking at that, there was one for $590 at the gun show. It looked a little big and heavy for a carry though.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

HK were designed mainly for military and LE. The older USP versions were indeed big but the compacts carried nice for me. None of them I have ever owned (5) ever did anything odd. My first HK was a full size USP 40 and everyone I let shoot it wanted to know why it was so accurate. Single action on it was so crisp and clean and I didn't care back then how big it was,I knew I could shoot the nuts of a snail at 10 yrds. With it! Right now all I seem to carry is my HK p30 sub compact. I carry all my guns but as I have stated in a few posts since I bought this little gun 2 months ago ,it has won my heart!!


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

shift1 said:


> I carry all my guns!!


 Doesn't that get a bit heavy?..........................(couldn't resist)


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

I won't claim it's superior in any way, because I think there are a lot of pistols that have some very good features - but I've enjoyed shooting Beretta 92s and I've shot an IWI Jericho 941, and if I could have found a good deal on either of them, I would have added either of them to my collection before my current 1911. I really like my 1911, don't get me wrong, but I can't hold it up as the epitome of handguns.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

The Sig Sauer P226 Legion SAO 9MM shoots like a decent 1911.


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

Wyoming_1977 said:


> I won't claim it's superior in any way, because I think there are a lot of pistols that have some very good features - but I've enjoyed shooting Beretta 92s and I've shot an IWI Jericho 941, and if I could have found a good deal on either of them, I would have added either of them to my collection before my current 1911. I really like my 1911, don't get me wrong, but I can't hold it up as the epitome of handguns.


The Jericho is something I'm interested in. IDK why.........


----------

